# Waiting... waiting....



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

Well....

It's been a while since I was active at all on RBR but I've been lurking lately since my Ridley and I were rather broken in a hit-and-run last November. The bike came off a bit better, with only a shattered fork, broken handlebar, cracked frame at the headtube, and the front wheel turned into a pretzel.

The good side to this (apart from losing 30lbs in 3 weeks of hospitalization thanks to my jaw being wired and large scale damage to my larynx) is that I get a new bicycle, and it's going to be a Bianchi. Just tapped in an order for a 63cm Infinito CV Disc Ultegra, being shipped over from Europe as Bianchi USA believes that's the right size for my rather Clyde measurements (200cm tall, 95cm cycling inseam, long arms!)

Anyway. This is the early post; I'm allowed back on a bicycle now since the displaced acetabular fracture is now weight-bearing so that means this is going to be a LOOOOOOONG wait. I'm both nervous and excited!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I had to google "displaced acetabular fracture".
Holy moly, welcome back, congrats on the little bike, andmy wishes for a speedy continued recovery! Keep us updated, please.


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

kbwh said:


> I had to google "displaced acetabular fracture".
> Holy moly, welcome back, congrats on the little bike, andmy wishes for a speedy continued recovery! Keep us updated, please.


Thanks. I'm actually almost 4 months out from when the hit and run happened (Nov 29th) -- knee hit the SUV, drove the femur backwards, and that broke the pelvis badly while dislocating my hip. Then I face planted the bugger, I guess, based on the way my face did a crumple zone impression and shattered to save my brain.

It's been about a month since they let me off crutches (12 weeks non weight bearing!). I'm, getting around on my Trek X-Cal on slicks, but pretty excited about the Infinito. even if I couldn't test ride even a 61, let alone the un-imported 63. 

Oh well, eh?


----------

